

UI/UX Feedback for App Design - dilipmalave
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1n1Vg2UwuK2H0Ro_LEGqhzWByixz_k63ygDQlWTTidKo/viewform?usp=send_form

======
calbear81
There's a problem with the suggestion box in your form that's not allowing me
to submit the feedback privately.

The UX needs a lot of work and the cashback element that's dynamic made no
sense without any additional guidance. Because you slashed out the $7.5
original price, "current price" implies just simply a sale price or current
offer not that it will change as the quantity sold changes.

I think you have to find some way to connect the qty sold and cashback graph
so that it's more clear as one goes up, the other goes down. Also, it doesn't
make sense right now that the cashback is green when it's obviously past the
halfway mark so shouldn't it be yellow since that implies that it's likely to
go down soon?

